# Honest opinions needed :)



## Abcdefg

I have 2 friends who've had TC, and neither one of them will give me feedback. I take this as an ominous sign, but in order to wrap my head around the possibility, I could sure use some feedback.

This is my US report from Feb:



> History: Increased right lobe
> 
> Findings:
> The right lobe is mildly increased in size compared with the left with the right lobe measuring 55 x 22 x 30 mm and left lobe 58 x 15x 19 mm. There is a dominant complex cystic and solid mass in the mid-lower pole of right lobe measuring 37 x 17 x 30 mm. The has prominent vascularity associated with it. The right lobe of the thyroid is otherwise heterogeneous in appearance with no discrete smaller nodules identified. On the left there are multiple small hypoechoic nodules present. The largest posteriorly and inferiorly measures 10 x 7 x 6 mm with multiple other smaller nodules measuring 6mm or less in size. The isthmus measures 4mm with no focal abnormalities.
> 
> Impression:
> 
> Bilateral thyroid nodules. The dominant nodule in the lower right lobe is 3.7 x 1.7 x 3.0 cm.
> 
> -----------------------------------------------------------------


It looks bad. I'm worried sick about it, and having to wait another 11 days for my FNA, and probably a week after for the results is excruciating.:sad0049:

Please, please someone chime in here. I can handle the truth far more than having no idea. Thanks.


----------



## Octavia

First, please do your best to stop worrying. That will not change the outcome, and it will completely stress you out.

Second, yes, it could be cancerous. But it may not be. With mine, two doctors suggested an FNA, but they were both clear with me that regardless of what the FNA showed, they would recommend surgery to get the nodule (and the lobe) out of there due to the discomfort it was causing (and it was quite visible from the outside). My FNA was indeterminate (inconclusive), so it still could have gone either way, and they told me there was about a 10% to 20% chance it was cancer. So we moved forward with a partial thyroidectomy...and my pathology showed cancer. I had to go back a few weeks later to get the other half out, and follow it up with 100 millicuries of RAI a month or two after that. All in all, I look at it as a major inconvenience. For me, it has not been a life-changing experience. In fact, there's one plus from it...I've suspected for years and years (my entire adult life, really, and I'm 42) that I've been hypothyroid. I have ALWAYS been cold, unless I'm outside in 100-degree heat. Since my surgeries/diagnosis, I am no longer debilitatingly cold! I do wear a sweater occasionally, but it's nothing like I was before.

Please do your best to take a "wait and see" approach to this. The worrying will only make it all that much worse. As one of our members likes to say (or I believe it was really her grandmother who said it), don't borrow tomorrow's troubles.

Glad you found us. Many of us have been there and totally know where you're coming from.


----------



## Andros

Abcdefg said:


> I have 2 friends who've had TC, and neither one of them will give me feedback. I take this as an ominous sign, but in order to wrap my head around the possibility, I could sure use some feedback.
> 
> This is my US report from Feb:
> 
> It looks bad. I'm worried sick about it, and having to wait another 11 days for my FNA, and probably a week after for the results is excruciating.:sad0049:
> 
> Please, please someone chime in here. I can handle the truth far more than having no idea. Thanks.


I must say that solid and complex are two words that we are not fond of. Vascular is "suggestive" also.

So......................FNA will tell the tale, I am sure.

I am awfully sorry that you have to go through this; truly! However, the good news is if indeed you do have cancer, they will just whisk it away. Survival rate here is very very high and I know others will be along to attest to that.

We are here for you. We don't hold back information. Everyone here is pretty up front. Knowing the facts goes a long way to alleviating any fear!

And the other good news is that they found this via ultra-sound. In a way, you are very fortunate because for many here, it was not that easy. They could not even get approval for an ultra-sound.

{{{{{Abcdefg}}}}}


----------



## Abcdefg

Octavia said:


> First, please do your best to stop worrying. That will not change the outcome, and it will completely stress you out.
> 
> Second, yes, it could be cancerous. But it may not be. With mine, two doctors suggested an FNA, but they were both clear with me that regardless of what the FNA showed, they would recommend surgery to get the nodule (and the lobe) out of there due to the discomfort it was causing (and it was quite visible from the outside). My FNA was indeterminate (inconclusive), so it still could have gone either way, and they told me there was about a 10% to 20% chance it was cancer. So we moved forward with a partial thyroidectomy...and my pathology showed cancer. I had to go back a few weeks later to get the other half out, and follow it up with 100 millicuries of RAI a month or two after that. All in all, I look at it as a major inconvenience. For me, it has not been a life-changing experience. In fact, there's one plus from it...I've suspected for years and years (my entire adult life, really, and I'm 42) that I've been hypothyroid. I have ALWAYS been cold, unless I'm outside in 100-degree heat. Since my surgeries/diagnosis, I am no longer debilitatingly cold! I do wear a sweater occasionally, but it's nothing like I was before.
> 
> Please do your best to take a "wait and see" approach to this. The worrying will only make it all that much worse. As one of our members likes to say (or I believe it was really her grandmother who said it), don't borrow tomorrow's troubles.
> 
> Glad you found us. Many of us have been there and totally know where you're coming from.


Thank you. You've helped me greatly. 

On the cold issue: I've always been sensitive to temp changes, but way more so in the last few months. I wear my coat _in the house_. My hands are blue/purple most of the time (Raynaud's likely my doc says), but I feel chilled from the inside out. I find the exhaustion is the most debilitating for me. I have to rest for 2 hours just to work up the energy to pour myself a coffee. This can't be good. I've always had more than enough "get up and go" to accomplish a lot, so it's becoming very problematic for working and taking care of my son. He's almost 7, has Autism, and a handful. I suppose this is why I worry so much. If anything were to happen to me, finding loving care for him would be difficult. My immediate family helps occasionally by watching him so I can go get my nails done or run errands, but I never get a signifigant break. Trying to work, keep my house, mother, school stuff and every day life is overwhelming right now. I can't even imagine trying to arrange things should I need surgery. I'm very thankful I found ya'll...It makes me feel a lot better having emotional support.


----------



## Abcdefg

Andros said:


> I must say that solid and complex are two words that we are not fond of. Vascular is "suggestive" also.
> 
> So......................FNA will tell the tale, I am sure.
> 
> I am awfully sorry that you have to go through this; truly! However, the good news is if indeed you do have cancer, they will just whisk it away. Survival rate here is very very high and I know others will be along to attest to that.
> 
> We are here for you. We don't hold back information. Everyone here is pretty up front. Knowing the facts goes a long way to alleviating any fear!
> 
> And the other good news is that they found this via ultra-sound. In a way, you are very fortunate because for many here, it was not that easy. They could not even get approval for an ultra-sound.
> 
> {{{{{Abcdefg}}}}}


Thank you as well. And I needed the hug hugs3. I'm in Canada, so somewhat fortunate that my GP isn't afraid to order US, but likely that was because she's the one who noticed my lump. I was there ironically to get results from a pelvic US (to check on my fibroids). In the last 3 months I've had a mammogram, x-rays, 3 US's, bloodwork and a visit to the Derm for a mole check (3 are coming off in May). I felt for months that something was "off" and I suppose I'm lucky we seemed to have found it. The size of the nodule is what frightens me most. The report says 3.7 cm, but it's grown. My brother remarked the other day that I'm starting to look like Quasimoto. Fast growing, vascular etc is particularly worrisome. *cry*.


----------



## joplin1975

I'm sorry you are going through this -- I think we can all relate to the "waiting is the worst part" feelings.

I don't say this to minimize your feelings...but I think it's important to remember that even if it IS cancer, most of the thyroid cancers are easily treatable and non-aggressive. This sort of stuff tends to be a pain in the butt, but patients generally have a good prognosis.

I kept telling myself that, yes, no one wants to deal with cancer, but in the grand scheme of things, I'd gladly tangle with thyroid cancer than most others. Hang in there and keep us updated!


----------



## Abcdefg

Small update: had my appt with the Endo today. To my surprise (because my GP said it would happen at this appt), the doctor did NOT do a biopsy. I am now waiting for _another_ referral to a pathologist, and as a back up, an US guided biopsy at the hospital. She said the wait on the US one could be 2-3 months, and wants me to have it done sooner (um you think??). She confirmed my suspicion that the nodule has grown. She estimated it at about 5cm now. She also referred me to a surgeon instead of waiting. Hopefully I can get into see him sometime in April. Regardless if it's cancer or not, the thyroid is coming out.

She reviewed my bloodwork from Jan, and was pretty concerned about some of the results, so I'm having a new set done on Monday including Calcium, vit D, IgA, and some other stuff. At least she was proactive, but more waiting is torture . All in all, I stressed for the last 4 weeks for nothing. It'll be at least another 4 before I know the deal. UGH,


----------



## joplin1975

I'm sorry you have to wait longer, but I'm glad we're going right to surgery. Take that sucker out and get moving on being healthy!


----------



## webster2

I agree, the waiting is tough but glad you are getting it out.


----------



## nodakmom

Waiting is almost harder than getting through the experience I swear.


----------



## shellebean

Get 'er outta there. 5cm is big and that's a quick growth. I too have complex cysts, small solid nodules and have had two FNA (one inconclusive and one clear). I am not having rapid growth but would not hesitate to get mine out!


----------



## Andros

Abcdefg said:


> Small update: had my appt with the Endo today. To my surprise (because my GP said it would happen at this appt), the doctor did NOT do a biopsy. I am now waiting for _another_ referral to a pathologist, and as a back up, an US guided biopsy at the hospital. She said the wait on the US one could be 2-3 months, and wants me to have it done sooner (um you think??). She confirmed my suspicion that the nodule has grown. She estimated it at about 5cm now. She also referred me to a surgeon instead of waiting. Hopefully I can get into see him sometime in April. Regardless if it's cancer or not, the thyroid is coming out.
> 
> She reviewed my bloodwork from Jan, and was pretty concerned about some of the results, so I'm having a new set done on Monday including Calcium, vit D, IgA, and some other stuff. At least she was proactive, but more waiting is torture . All in all, I stressed for the last 4 weeks for nothing. It'll be at least another 4 before I know the deal. UGH,


I see you got some action and we are all very very glad to read this post! Please let us know when you see the pathologist and do know that you are in our thoughts and prayers.

How are you feeling? Do you have family and friends who are supportive of you right now?


----------



## Abcdefg

Ty everyone. I can't tell how much better I feel emotionally just reading all your supportive replies. I have a few friends who've been wonderful, and sending me positive messages everyday which is helping. My family strangely has been fairly silent. My mom in particular doesn't seem bothered by it at all.. weird. But she's weird in general 

Oh, the surgeon's office called today. I have a consultation appt on May 2nd. I'm very pleasantly surprised by the speed of getting me in there. I suspect I'll have surgery before they can schedule my biopsy...that's Murphy for ya. I'm trying my best to not think about it for the next month, however hard that may be.


----------



## Andros

Abcdefg said:


> Ty everyone. I can't tell how much better I feel emotionally just reading all your supportive replies. I have a few friends who've been wonderful, and sending me positive messages everyday which is helping. My family strangely has been fairly silent. My mom in particular doesn't seem bothered by it at all.. weird. But she's weird in general
> 
> Oh, the surgeon's office called today. I have a consultation appt on May 2nd. I'm very pleasantly surprised by the speed of getting me in there. I suspect I'll have surgery before they can schedule my biopsy...that's Murphy for ya. I'm trying my best to not think about it for the next month, however hard that may be.


It is hard to not think about it but if you can keep really busy, that helps.

Glad you have a little circle of support and do let us know when this is all scheduled.


----------



## Abcdefg

Biopsy is on the 19th. Phew. Took a lot of badgering the Endo's office to get that appointment, but they came through for me. Kind of a crappy day for it, since it's my son's birthday and my anniversary, but I'll take what I can get!

Likely get the results after the 1st of May, as I'm away for 10 days starting the 21st.


----------



## Andros

Abcdefg said:


> Biopsy is on the 19th. Phew. Took a lot of badgering the Endo's office to get that appointment, but they came through for me. Kind of a crappy day for it, since it's my son's birthday and my anniversary, but I'll take what I can get!
> 
> Likely get the results after the 1st of May, as I'm away for 10 days starting the 21st.


Good to hear from you and knowing the biopsy is set up for the 19th.. I am w/you....................take it when you can get it. In Canada, being on a long wait list is common.

I am glad! We all are!


----------



## Abcdefg

Ok, so I had my biopsy on April 19th. It was extremely painful I might add. I asked to see the US while they did the passes, and it was explained to me that my mass was almost entirely solid, and showed me the 2 very tiny cystic portions. So... my endo was wrong when she guessed it was the other way around!

Anywho... I went on vacation April 21st. When I got back on May 1st I called to check on my results. Endo wouldn't give then to me, so I next tried the GP. They happily emailed the report to me. Benign, but noted Hurthle cells and signifigant follicular change.

I had my surgeon appt scheduled for today, and saw him this afternoon. His first words were " I don't care that your report shows a negative result. They only tested 6 out of 1 million cells, and until we remove your VERY large mass, there is no way to know for sure you do not have cancer" . He stressed LARGE several times. (note-latest US showed it had grown to 3.9 cm).

Anyway, long story short: I am on a waitlist for a Right Lobectomy, likely 3-4 months before I get in. Fairly long wait time, but he is the head of the ENT dept at the university med centre here, and I've been told he's the best. So I'm willing to wait!


----------



## joplin1975

I'm sorry you are on the books for surgery, but I do think your surgeons giving you very sound advice. Good luck and let us know when the final date is set!


----------



## bluemoonguy

Abcdefg said:


> His first words were " I don't care that your report shows a negative result. They only tested 6 out of 1 million cells, and until we remove your VERY large mass, there is no way to know for sure you do not have cancer" . He stressed LARGE several times. (note-latest US showed it had grown to 3.9 cm).
> 
> Anyway, long story short: I am on a waitlist for a Right Lobectomy, likely 3-4 months before I get in. Fairly long wait time, but he is the head of the ENT dept at the university med centre here, and I've been told he's the best. So I'm willing to wait!


As others stated, I am sad to hear that you have to have surgery. Your situation sounds somewhat similar to mine when I was first told that I'd more than likely need surgery. When I first saw my surgeon, he knew immediately that the bubble in my neck was a cyst. He drained it for me but warned that it would more than likely fill up again within a day (this cyst was freakin' large. It was bending my trachea and gave me a very strange sensation when I swallowed). He was right, by the way. Before the end of the day, it was already starting to fill back up again.

He initially told me that even if my biopsy results came back clean that I'd more than likely need to have a total thyroidectomy regardless to be safe. Obviously after the biopsy results came back and I was told that it was papillary cancer, the first discussion was more or less moot. My thyroid was toast.

Anyway, I'm not sure if this is your first surgery or not, but don't be worried going into it. I remember getting ready for my surgery, being given anesthesia, being carted down a hallway to my operating room, then just waking up a second later in my hospital bed. I even tried to fight the anesthesia to see if it was possible.  Obviously, I failed horribly. I was out like a light.

One thing I was surprised to hear about was that your FNA was painful. From what I remember, mine didn't necessarily hurt, but it was rather...uncomfortable. It's always interesting to hear the different experiences of others who go through this same process.


----------



## Andros

Abcdefg said:


> Ok, so I had my biopsy on April 19th. It was extremely painful I might add. I asked to see the US while they did the passes, and it was explained to me that my mass was almost entirely solid, and showed me the 2 very tiny cystic portions. So... my endo was wrong when she guessed it was the other way around!
> 
> Anywho... I went on vacation April 21st. When I got back on May 1st I called to check on my results. Endo wouldn't give then to me, so I next tried the GP. They happily emailed the report to me. Benign, but noted Hurthle cells and signifigant follicular change.
> 
> I had my surgeon appt scheduled for today, and saw him this afternoon. His first words were " I don't care that your report shows a negative result. They only tested 6 out of 1 million cells, and until we remove your VERY large mass, there is no way to know for sure you do not have cancer" . He stressed LARGE several times. (note-latest US showed it had grown to 3.9 cm).
> 
> Anyway, long story short: I am on a waitlist for a Right Lobectomy, likely 3-4 months before I get in. Fairly long wait time, but he is the head of the ENT dept at the university med centre here, and I've been told he's the best. So I'm willing to wait!


Thank God for this surgeon. I have seen this so so many times. I hope you do not have cancer but this man is experienced and as I have said, "I cannot tell you how many times I have seen a patient be told they do not have cancer when they in fact did."


----------



## interpret77

I am SO glad you pushed for the FNA and that the surgeon is recommending surgery. In all of the research I have done, FNA are not always right and with a large nodule like that, get it out. They did a frozen section during my surgery and determined right there it was cancer and did TT. Keep your chin up. All the waiting sucks but know this is a big deal and you need support from family and friends. I think I would be lost without them OR this forum. I hate the "it's JUST Thyroid Cancer" attitude. It's cancer...period. Downplaying it doesn't help you at all. We are here for you if anything. We understand and have all had very different experiences. Keep pushing...it's the only way to get what you need.


----------



## redmoon

I don't live in Canada but is this the kind of thing where being a really annoyingly squeaky wheel would help? I'd be calling every day until they got so sick of me they scheduled it sooner.

I recently found out I had cancer, I meet with the surgeon on Monday- it's very scary and there are many feelings to wade through. Take the time to breathe in and out, feeling that sensation fully. Right NOW, there is nothing to freak out about. You're just breathing, and breathing is good.


----------



## susieintexas

We are very similar. I had a benign FNA with a 3.8cm mass. I am glad you are having surgery.


----------



## Abcdefg

thank you all for your support. I'm hangin' in there while waiting, but I'm finding something is happening to my brain . I don't know if it's "cancer head" or just the non-stop anxiety and stress, but I'm finding myself doing impulsive things. I booked a last minute mini-vacation (that I can't really afford) because I just need an escape from my daily life. I have a running mantra of "you only live once" going through my head every day, and in some ways it's helped me to accomplish things I've been putting off, and a few things on my bucket list. Even though I'm hoping for the best, I'm trying to prepare for the worst too. No one in my life even asks me about my health issues. They can clearly see I'm fatigued all the time, but I'm not sure it registers. I've had a few "close" friends basically disappear on me too. Sigh. I'm thankful I have this community who understands. 6 months of uncertainty is no cake walk.


----------



## susieintexas

I have no words of wisdom but I basically posted the same thing you did a few days ago.

It sucks to have your friends disappear. Mine have too... every single one. I also have a hubby who thinks it is 'stupid' to talk about something more than once so I don't even have a sounding board for my feelings and fears.

More than anything this whole process has made me feel SO alone. In my mind I know some people just can't cope with cancer but unfortunately those seem to be the only kind of people I have surrounded myself with.

All to say, it sucks, I am sorry and I totally understand!


----------



## joplin1975

It is hard and lots of times people don't understand, but hang in there.

If it makes you feel any better, I offered my husband a list of qualities he was required to have for his next wife (because, obviously, I was going to die) along with qualities he was NOT allowed to have (chief among them, no blondes and she must be uglier than me...who me, vain?). He pretty much thought I had lost my mind and, honestly, for a short time it felt like that!

Again, it DOES get better.


----------



## Abcdefg

I have a surgery date!!!! Friday the 13th :a1Thyroid:. I'm simply amazed at how fast the doctor got me scheduled. Now to prepare for my recovery....


----------



## joplin1975

Let us know if you have any questions!!


----------



## interpret77

People, as of this week in my life, have made my cancer all about them. They don't feel appreciated enough or their toes are being stepped on by friends. I have had to apologize to THEM for my "apparent" lack of appreciation. No one gets it. I want to crawl in a hole and just stay there and I wish I had done it on my own the whole time. You find out your true friends in the process....good luck. The only people that "get it" and understand are those that have been through it....you have us!


----------



## Abcdefg

7 days to go until surgery. It can't come soon enough. I've been dealing with a raw sore throat and voice loss for the last week. It's not an infection, since I had a culture done, just vocal cord irritation. I had to actually work all day yesterday whispering, and by the time I got home I was in so much pain I couldn't eat or talk at all. Anyone else have this with a large nodule?


----------



## Andros

Abcdefg said:


> 7 days to go until surgery. It can't come soon enough. I've been dealing with a raw sore throat and voice loss for the last week. It's not an infection, since I had a culture done, just vocal cord irritation. I had to actually work all day yesterday whispering, and by the time I got home I was in so much pain I couldn't eat or talk at all. Anyone else have this with a large nodule?


Will be thinking of you really hard this coming Friday (7-13-12) and wish you all the best. I am so sorry you are in such pain.

Soon this will be all behind you!


----------



## Georgie73

I didn't have the pain you have, but I my voice was definitely impacted by my nodules. I had a larger one and smaller one side by side playing game with my voice. I lost my voice a lot, or sounded very rough and gravely. On the healing side of things now and there are days when I'm still a little squeeky or sound a little gravely, but it's improved immensely.

Hang in there...I just joined this forum about a month ago....the people here are AMAZING!!! You're definitely among friends here!!


----------



## Abcdefg

Georgie73 said:


> I didn't have the pain you have, but I my voice was definitely impacted by my nodules. I had a larger one and smaller one side by side playing game with my voice. I lost my voice a lot, or sounded very rough and gravely. On the healing side of things now and there are days when I'm still a little squeeky or sound a little gravely, but it's improved immensely.
> 
> Hang in there...I just joined this forum about a month ago....the people here are AMAZING!!! You're definitely among friends here!!





> Will be thinking of you really hard this coming Friday (7-13-12) and wish you all the best. I am so sorry you are in such pain.
> 
> Soon this will be all behind you!


Thank you both . I went back to the doctor this morning, and she thinks it is actually a bacterial infection, but wasn't obvious 2 days ago when I first went in. I'm now on Clindomyacin, and Nexxium for what she thinks is GERD making it worse. I had a really bad bout of heartburn 2 weeks ago that almost landed me in the hospital, so best to nip it in the bud before intubation etc. I also got a note so I can take a few days off to get better. I now only work Wed and Thurs next week.


----------



## Octavia

Oh, that's "good" news (not that you're sick, but that it's treatable)!

I hope you start feeling better quickly, abcdefg!


----------



## jenny v

I hope you start feeling better, too! I have days where I randomly sound like Johnny Cash, so I understand where you're coming from with the hoarseness. Best of luck with your surgery!


----------



## Georgie73

Jenny V...Johnny Cash...that's an excellent comparison, lol.


----------



## Abcdefg

I had my PAC (pre-admission) appointment yesterday (Monday). Got a call from the hospital this morning telling me to come in for a CAT scan and to meet with the anesthetist tomorrow. Guess they didn't like my test results. . The nurse was concerned about my shortness of breath and fatigue also. After all this waiting, now they suddenly find it urgent to assess me more. Sigh. My work isn't very happy that I have to take another day off.. ugh. Frankly though, they should have offered to let me rest instead of standing on my feet all day right before major surgery!

On a side note, I'm a little claustrophobic. I'm worried I might freak out in the scanner.


----------



## Octavia

Interesting. At least they're being thorough!

As for the scan, do they have an open machine? Some places do.


----------



## Abcdefg

Octavia said:


> Interesting. At least they're being thorough!
> 
> As for the scan, do they have an open machine? Some places do.


I have no idea what machine they use. The anesthetist was annoyed I haven't had a scan yet, she really wanted to see the films. Seems she's more concerned than the other doctor's were. My Endo basically blew me off telling me I didn't even need surgery, and to just follow up with her in a year, so ordering a scan wasn't even on her radar.

No word yet on the results of my x-ray I had done. The nurse on the phone asked me how it went, and I said it took 2 minutes and i was on my way. Obviously, they saw something. I hate the cloak and dagger routine with all this. Ugh. Wish someone would just tell me straight out!


----------



## Octavia

What was it that prompted them to do an x-ray? Just curious. I didn't have an x-ray or a scan done prior to surgery.


----------



## joplin1975

Me neither, although we did do an ultrasound because I think my surgeon was suspicious the cancer was in my nodes and he wanted to "map the area out" before going in.


----------



## jenny v

I'm claustrophobic, too, and had to do an MRI a few years ago (and wasn't given the open MRI option). I found it helped to stare straight down my nose towards my feet. If I looked up or side to side or even closed my eyes, I started to panic, but straight towards my toes worked. Good luck!


----------



## Abcdefg

Octavia said:


> What was it that prompted them to do an x-ray? Just curious. I didn't have an x-ray or a scan done prior to surgery.


The nurse doing my PAC was concerned about my shortness of breath and recent dizziness. I told her how in the last week or 2, I get winded easily, and have extreme fatigue. I slept almost the entire weekend. this suggests to me my nodule has grown a lot. They did a neck circumference measurement, and mine is 39 cm. I'm thin, so it's quite large in comparison to the rest of me. She also commented that my head leans to the left, and I don't hold my neck upright.


----------



## Octavia

I see. Thanks for the clarification. I hope this doesn't delay action for you!


----------



## Abcdefg

Octavia said:


> I see. Thanks for the clarification. I hope this doesn't delay action for you!


It better not. If they cancel my surgery, I'll lose it. I'll do whatever they need to keep the schedule!


----------



## Octavia

I agree - if anything, they should do it sooner!


----------

